# 1.25x1.25 cart caddy



## Pruitt1222 (Apr 27, 2015)

Well the time has come, My little car is close to rolling over 500k and time for a replacement. I built this caddy since you can't find one to fit a smaller class hitch, It was custom built for my car so I could still open the hatch and sit high enough so I didn't drag the cart. Has served me well for 5000+ miles, Has some scratches near the area it goes into the hitch on the bottom do to my car being sort of low but no worse for wear. Gave it a fresh coat of rubberized under coating last winter so it still looks nice, Can be locked and does work with wheeleez but the wheeleez do touch. No worries though, I have three trips on my wheeleez with no issues at all. Built from 1/8" and has plugs in the end to help with rust and keeping from biting plugs out of your drunk buddies. I am located in western Ky. Willing to meet for beer money and a hand shake to 60-80ish miles. I am going to try and add pictures but not sure if it will work so I added some to my profile. I would like 80 bucks for if but willing to listen to offers. Its huge, really don't want to try and ship it but if no one local wants it I will get some quotes after the holidays.


----------

